# The Orca en Rojo has arrived



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

So as I wrote in my previous post "Just held my 09 Orca in Red" I was finally able to pick it up Wed evening. After a few delays, Orbea caught the fact that they sent me an 09 opposed to the 08 I ordered. No longer was I getting a fantastic deal on the frameset as the original invoice stated. The difference in what Orbea charged my lbs for the 09 vs the 08 was fairly significant and the savings couldn't be passed on with the 09. A tough choice had to be made. the 09 was sitting in a box right next to me or wait for Orbea to send the 08 frameset at the original cost I was quoted. After much deliberation with the lbs owner and an Orbea rep, they both convinced me that the 08 was the better deal and that the difference, for me at least, would be negligible. Talk about being surprised. They probably could have easily talked me into the 09 right then and there. That being said, their honesty made me that much more of a fan of Orbea.
So two days later, my original order arrived. We opened the box and no fork was packed. I couldn't believe it. How do you not pack a fork with the frameset from Spain, to the US distributor. Anyway, my lbs decided to take the 09 fork, put it on the 08 frame and all is good. They spent the afternoon stripping down my bike and started to build my Orca. 

What a machine. It is as beautiful as so many others have stated. It rides like a dream. I left work early yesterday and took it to the foothills. For those who are familiar with the Colorado front range, I hit Lookout Mtn Rd in Golden for my first test ride - what an awesome ride that was on my Orca. I felt like I was flying up it. Hit 40mph on the way down and it was as steady as I hoped for. All I can say is wow.

The setup:
08 Orca 60
Mostly Campy Chorus group with Record dérailleurs
Zeus stem, bars and seatpost
Speedplay Zero pedals 
Sella Flight Gel Pro
Pictured with my Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels
Continental Ultra Gatorskin tires


Quick pick of my new rig


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Well that looks familiar Beauty. Looks great with the red flite saddle:thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice bike!!! The more I see red the more I like it.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

nice, I'm a little surprised they charged the shop for the 09 when it was obviously their fault in the first place. Are the differences between the 09 and 08 that significant?


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Very nice! Keep an eye on the seatpost. I had most all of the carbon teeth on the bottom part of the head strip out on me. Seat decided to nose-up at 25 mph. Apparently it's a fairly common problem. Thomson Masterpiece was immediately on order.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Doh! Double post.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

> Are the differences between the 09 and 08 that significant?


 Well, he's going to have to settle for being a lot slower, what with that boat anchor of an aluminum head tube badge. The aluminum seat post clamp isn't helping the situation any. Also, the weight of all that red paint will really slow him down.


----------



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

Arginine said:


> Well, he's going to have to settle for being a lot slower, what with that boat anchor of an aluminum head tube badge. The aluminum seat post clamp isn't helping the situation any. Also, the weight of all that red paint will really slow him down.


Too funny but so true. Red is heavy. I've noticed a drag when riding - probably because I'm looking down at it so much:thumbsup: 

and to answer DRLski - besides the aforementioned, up to 88 grams lighter and up to 20% stiffer. I wanted the 09, probably because it is newer but now that I've ridden both, I couldn't tell you the difference. But as one of the bike mechanics jokingly said, "if I told you your latte had 20% more coffee in it, would you know other than me telling you so?" Stiffer - maybe. good marketing - maybe. Either way - awesome bike.

Now I just need this dang storm front to pass through.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

> Now I just need this dang storm front to pass through.


 I hear ya. I can't remember the last time it rained for so long here! It just cleared up here (Wellington-10miles north of Fort Collins). Hope it's clear tomorrow, cause if it is I'm hitting the road for a long ride tomorrow.


----------

